# Topics > Wearable computers, wearable electronics > Smartwatch, smart clock >  Peak, smartwatch, BASIS Science, Inc., San Francisco, California, USA

## Airicist

Manufacturer - BASIS Science, Inc.

----------


## Airicist

Basis Peak: the fitness watch that's automatic (almost) 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> All day heart rate and sleep tracking, step counting and more: the Peak aims to improve your fitness habits and is waterproof, but it's not a fully finished experience yet.

----------


## Airicist

Basis Peak Health Focused Smartwatch 

 Published on Nov 5, 2014




> Today Basis announced it's latest model the Basis Peak. As before, it's a solid health tracking device. But how does it stack up to smart watches currently available? With the Peak, you can keep track of are your current heart rate (which is more accurate than earlier models), steps, and calories burned. It’s great for those who care about the fitness and health aspects of wearables but there’s a ton of $150+ smart devices, including Android Wear, Microsoft’s Band, and the Apple Watch, that offer some fitness features along with smart notifications and even apps. Kyle Russell takes a look at the new Basis watch.

----------

